# شرح ال gsm بالفيديو من motorola



## wab (12 فبراير 2010)

هذه روابط جديدة تعمل 100% حيث قمت بتحميلها بالأمس

للأمانة العلمية الموضوع منقول من منتديات عرب هاردوير


http://mihd.net/46dcswx الجزء الاول 90 ميجا
http://mihd.net/j9uz6ad الجزء الثانى 75.9 ميجا


----------



## nooralhaq (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

ولكن عند فتح الملف و فك الضغط يعطي خطأ


----------



## wab (14 فبراير 2010)

وفيك بارك الله يا أخ نور الحق... ولكن الملف ليس مضغوط..نوع الملف هو سيدي افتراضي..استخدم احد برامج السيدي الافتراضية مثل magicdisc او daemon tools وان شاء الله الملف يشتغل


----------



## samih79 (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EngMuhamad (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على امانتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EngMuhamad (24 يونيو 2010)

للاسف الرابط الاول لا يعمل


----------



## وسام صيام (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الروابط لاتعمل

نرجو الرفع مرة اخرى
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري لمجهوداتك


----------



## albaetroot (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف الرابط الأول غير موجود 
هل بالامكان اعادة رفعه على رابط آخر


----------



## أسد القدس (8 سبتمبر 2010)

انا قمت بتنزيل الملف من الرابط الثاني وقمت بتحميل magic disc لكن لا يفتح أحد الملفان " المضغوط "


----------

